# Fish Point for newbies?



## West side shooter (Jan 22, 2015)

I am looking into making a trip over to Fish Point to hunt this fall. It would be myself, my dad and 14yr old son, I am the only one that has been there before and not since '95. I remember last time you had to tote all your decoys from the parking lot and the zones were dry. Still that way?
What are the decoy spreads like? 
Any advice is good, thanks in advance.


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

West side shooter said:


> I am looking into making a trip over to Fish Point to hunt this fall. It would be myself, my dad and 14yr old son, I am the only one that has been there before and not since '95. I remember last time you had to tote all your decoys from the parking lot and the zones were dry. Still that way?
> What are the decoy spreads like?
> Any advice is good, thanks in advance.


The water levels on the bay are higher now than they were back then. Most of the fields are usually dry during the youth hunt and will be flooded during the season. 

The Fish Point Wildlife Association has a link with some advice for hunting there.

http://www.fishpoint-mi.com/cu4_r.cfm

Regarding decoys, I would bet that the average spread is about 2 dozen mallard decoys. Some parties will use more and some will use only a couple of decoys. Most parties will have spinners and some will have many spinners. Also, some will not use any spinners.

Here is a link with updates on the Managed Waterfowl Hunting Areas in Michigan:

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10370_62146_62150-293921--,00.html

There you can read the Fish Point Annual Report, Weekly Waterfowl Counts, and the Manager's Update.

The following website can provide you with updates on field and hunting conditions at FP:

http://www.muck-boy.com/MI Waterfowl Areas/Fish Point Area Report Page.htm

Enjoy hunting with your son and father.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

I have hunted it a few times and done well based on the advice from people here. We googled the managed area reports and researched what zones were good, and between that and the wind for the day we were able to get into the second best (ducks per hunter - not total ducks) zone on the unit without a good draw. We shot 6 ducks our first time there, 4 in the first 15 minutes before the idiots down wind from us showed up with their 100 yard shot guns, and then 2 in the last 15 minutes when the wind died and the birds didn't have to fly through their flak to work our spread. Hard to get a bird to work when you're hiding in a blind as four kids run all through the zone blasting back at you trying to mop up the wing tipped bird they sailed.

Usually there is a ditch cut right in front of the corn to allow water into the fields. I goes from 4" to 2' in one step.


----------



## West side shooter (Jan 22, 2015)

Is it full floater territory or can shells/full bodies be used there?
Just trying to decide if my Todd Farm spread can be used over there


----------



## deadduck365 (Nov 5, 2010)

West side shooter said:


> Is it full floater territory or can shells/full bodies be used there?
> Just trying to decide if my Todd Farm spread can be used over there


Again depending on when you go. There is a field that never gets flooded.


----------



## jwinks (Mar 20, 2014)

West side shooter said:


> Is it full floater territory or can shells/full bodies be used there?
> Just trying to decide if my Todd Farm spread can be used over there


The best fields are usually the ones with sufficient flooding to float decoys. It might be good to bring a few shells in case you get a bad draw, but you will have a hell of a time convincing those ducks to visit a dry field, and the geese there have Ph.D.'s. If it's early in the season, flooding can be way behind, and a field spread will be useful.


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

A jet sled or small canoe are very helpful. Water can be marginal in some areas but amazing in others, it all depends....start poking around there in Sept or get your son in on the youth hunt.


----------



## cwielock (May 9, 2010)

Also if you do take out a boat make sure you have a light too see where your going and it really helps to know how to get in your field... Lol


----------



## Pat P (Nov 19, 2013)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> Usually there is a ditch cut right in front of the corn to allow water into the fields. I goes from 4" to 2' in one step.


Haha I am great at not noticing these kind of things until its too late.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Every managed area we go to someone ends up swimming. At Fish Point, we found the ditch by accident, chased some cripples, and never fell - never had an issue, which as good as it was cold that day. Got back to the foot bridge and literally 15' from the truck my buddy cuts the corner, falls into the ditch and goes under.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

Never been, but my understanding is that it is the more user friendly bingo hunt for a newbie because it is mostly wadable. As for decoy spreads, same thing most of us would usually recommend, 12-18 of your best, largest decoys, making sure a handful of them are visible species like black ducks, pintail drakes, etc. 

I'm unsure whether wing spinning decoys / mechanical decoys are allowed at FP. Pretty sure they are not allowed at Shi or Harsens....


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Fp is easy to hunt compared to shiawassee. However there are usually a lot of parties in the draw especially on weekends or ducky days. Everything is wadeable and we have only used jetsleds to haul gear for many years. Its like any bingo, get a bad draw and you might not fire a shot, get a good draw and....


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

BucksandDucks said:


> Fp is easy to hunt compared to shiawassee. However there are usually a lot of parties in the draw especially on weekends or ducky days. Everything is wadeable and we have only used jetsleds to haul gear for many years. Its like any bingo, get a bad draw and you might not fire a shot, get a good draw and....


I've honestly had better luck at fp. I've never been skunk there and even blue bird days with left over draws we've done good. Maybe because we are the only group not hail balling every duck or running a spinner. It's easy to hunt. Shiawasee is big and not nearly as consistent. The last couple years FOR ME have sucked there. If the drives were equal I would pick FP every time. Lay off the call and don't be an idiot. You will be surrounded by people that you truly hope have not reproduced. Watch what they do and then do the opposite.


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Yeah on that hunt last year we didn't put any spinners out while everyone around us Had them. Definitely had birds leave us to go check out the spinners but the difference was that they finished when they did come in to us. The highballs up there can be epic. Watch the birds flare like they were just shot at


----------



## natureboy2534 (Dec 11, 2013)

Its a CONTROLED CHAOS. .
highballers
Sky busters
Line huggers..

But all in all can be great if you have a good group of guy around you


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

my advice. contact Pat (manager) via email. talk to him. hes an avid hunter as well and knows the place obviously. He is very open to interaction with hunters.


----------



## ThumbDweller (Aug 2, 2007)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> my advice. contact Pat (manager) via email. talk to him. hes an avid hunter as well and knows the place obviously. He is very open to interaction with hunters.


Dan, 

Are you willing to share his email address? 

Nathan


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

ThumbDweller said:


> Dan,
> 
> Are you willing to share his email address?
> 
> Nathan


in pm, yes. specially if its fp info specific. i doubt pat wants to inboxed by a bunch of haters, hehe. hes a good dude and is very willing to help guys out when needed.


----------



## Bertslash (Sep 3, 2011)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> i doubt pat wants to inboxed by a bunch of haters, hehe. .


Then stop email him all the time-YOU HATER!! 

Haha!


----------

